# [Erfahrungsbericht] Samsung Syncmaster S27A750!



## Pixy (10. November 2011)

So, seit etwas mehr als 2 Tagen, habe ich den oben genannten Monitor hier.

Evtl. ist es noch etwas früh einen Bericht zu verfassen, aber ich habe schon so eine Menge loszuwerden und ich werde den Text sonst nach und nach Ergänzen.
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich anfangen soll, da ich sowas noch nicht so häufig gemacht habe.

Vielleicht sollte ich zu allererst erwähnen, dass der Monitor nicht mit einem DVI DisplayPort Kabel funktioniert.
Das Signal wird nur in eine Richtung gesendet und funktioniert so nicht, da der Monitor nur über HDMI und DP verfügt.
Wenn der Monitor DVI hätte und man würde dort den DVI Anschluss anschließen und den DP an die Graka, würde es laufen.

Bei mir läuft er momentan noch über DVI HDMI (Kabel) und somit nur mit 60Hz.
Meine neue Graka, lässt auch nicht mehr allzu lange auf sich warten, hoffe ich. 

Der Monitor verfügt über ein glänzendes Panel, dies scheint allerdings kein Glas zu sein.
Man kann das Bild mit dem Finger drücken und es ändert sich die Farbe, ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine.
Daraus schließe ich, kein Glas.

Das tut der Bildqualität dennoch keinen Abbruch, denn diese ist einfach nur geil.
Es gibt ja zig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, aber in meinen Augen kommen im Höchstfall nur 3 in Betracht.

Magic kennt jeder der schon mal ein Samsung hatte und dies ist so unterteilt:

*Magic*

*Samsung Magic Angle*

Aus
Zurücklehnmodus 1
Zurücklehnmodus 2
Stehmodus
Seitenmodus
Gruppenbetracht.
Benutzerdef.

*Samsung Magic Bright *

Benutzerdef.
Standard
Game
Kino
Optimalkontrast

*Samsung Magic Color*

Aus
Demo
Vollständig
Intelligent

Das waren sie auch schon.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man diese fast alle vergessen, da das Bild schon so ziemlich gut ist ohne, dass da was aktiviert von ist.
Ich erläutere mal kurz von einigen Einstellungen.

Das Samsung Magic Color zb., fand ich in Verbindung mit einem LCD noch ziemlich gut.
Allerdings schaut dies in Verbindung mit LED echt schrecklich aus.

Hellblau und Grün bzw. hellgrün werden stark zu Neonfarben und schaut in Spielen und auch beim Surfen bzw. arbeiten einfach nur schrecklich aus.
Die beste Einstellmöglichkeit hat meiner Meinung nach *Samsung Magic Angle*.

Dort kann man sich was aussuchen und die Farben nach eigenem Wünschen verändern.
Ich zb., nutze momentan den Seitenmodus und habe dazu Rot, Grün und Blau angepasst.

Bei den anderen Möglichkeiten wie dem Magic Color und dem Magic Bright geht dies gar nicht bzw. nur geringfügig.
Naja, das sind so die Einstellmöglichkeiten fürs Bild.

Die 3 besten sind, das ist zumindest meine Ansicht, der Seitenmodus, Gruppenbetracht., bzw. nichts davon aktiviert.
Das Bild ist in jedem Fall ein sehr gutes.

Da ich hier schon einige Monitore hatte, zb. Samsung P2770FH, Asus VE278Q und den Dell U2412M, ist das mit das Beste, was ich bisher sehen konnte.
Abgesehen vom Dell, lässt er die anderen problemlos hinter sich.

Die Bildschärfe ist grandios. 
  Man kann mit ihm sehr gut lesen, ohne bedenken haben zu müssen, es sei verpixelt wegen der 27".
Ich bereue auch nicht den Wechsel von 16:10 auf 16:9.

Bei 16:9 sieht man an der Seite vielmehr als ich bisher annahm.
Gerade in Games, ist es mehr als ich dachte.

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass wenn man zb. COD spielt, dass man jemanden an der Seite bei 16:10 überhaupt nicht sieht, und bei dem 16:9 Format sieht man ihn, oder das, oder etwas.

Naja so viel erst mal dazu.
  Zum 3D Modus kann ich momentan nicht viel schreiben, außer dass dieser auf Anhieb bei mir funktioniert. Ich habe keinerlei Software installiert oder irgend was ähnliches.
  Ich konnte bereits Filme testen und auch Spiele hat er bis jetzt alles erkannt.
  Getestet, so auf die schnelle und mit nur 60Hz, habe ich WOT, TDU 2, und Battlefield 3.
  Es wurde alles erkannt und man konnte definitiv einen 3D Effekt heraus sehen.
  Dadurch, dass die Grundvoraussetzungen allerdings nicht erfüllt sind (120Hz wegen HDMI), war das auch nur ein schneller Test und somit kann ich nicht viel darüber schreiben.


Der Monitor hat einen sehr stabilen Fuß.
Der gibt keine Geräusche von sich, wird bei Betrieb allerdings Handwarm, da dort die ganze Elektronik verbaut ist.

Das Panel bzw. Bild wirkt allerdings nicht so stabil wie es evtl sein sollte. 
Ich finde den 950 allerdings wesentlich stabiler und das Bild wackelt weniger.

  Es ist evtl. noch erwähnenswert, dass das Bild mit Brille wirklich etwas dunkel ist. Bei Filmen finde ich das völlig ok und ausreichend, bei Games könnte es wirklich heller sein.
  So, nun weiß ich nicht was ich sonst noch schreiben sollte, wenn Fragen sind, stellt sie einfach, ich werde versuchen sie zu beantworten.


----------



## Sirsalem (10. November 2011)

Zwar etwas OT aber ich schreib es trotzdem mal. Ich war heut mal im MM in der Hoffnung das sie einen guten Monitor da haben und siehe da, stand der *T*27A*950* da inmitten dieser Moniwall. Das Bild war so gut, das es richtig herrausstrahlte. 

Danke Pixy für diesen 1. Bericht!


----------



## Pixy (10. November 2011)

Bitte, allerdings ist die "T" Version mit Tuner.
Ich würde mir immer die "S" Version kaufen.

Das Panel ist beim 750/950 das gleiche. Ich überlege ernshaft den gegen den 950 umzutauschen, da ich dort wenigstens gleich volle 3D Unterstützung hätte.
Allerdings ist bei beiden Monitoren das Problem, dass sie nach hinten viel Platz benötigen, da die Steckerverbindungen, bei beiden im Fuß ist.

Ich überlege da noch, momentan denke ich aber, ich bleibe bei diesem hier.


----------



## Malborex (13. November 2011)

Ähm, dein Problem mit den 60 HZ versteh ich noch net ganz. Laut den Kommentaren bei Amazon gibts die 120HZ nur über Displayport.

FakeEdit: Achso du hast nen Adapterkabel gerade am laufen soweit ich das verstehe.


Jetzt schrieben die ja noch zusätzlich in den Kommentaren das die 120HZ nur gehen wenn man den 3D Modus nutzt.

Fakeedit2: Das gilt aber nur wenn man HDMI nutzt.

OK

Gruß Malborex


----------



## Pixy (14. November 2011)

Also, 120Hz hast du über DisplayPort immer zur Verfügung, egal ob im 2D Modus oder 3D Modus.

Laut Datenblatt von Samsung, läuft der Monitor (750) aber nur mit 100Hz im 2D Modus, zeigt allerdings 120Hz an.
Ich denke dieser läuft dann auch mit 120Hz.

Mit HDMI bekommt man keine 120Hz hin, egal ob im 2D oder 3D Modus.

Laut dem Samsung Support, läuft der Monitor im 2D Modus immer nur mit 60Hz egal welcher Anschlußtyp, das Stimmt aber definitiv nicht.
Die haben da keine Ahnung.

Im Offiziellen Handbuch, laufen beide (750/950 erstrecht) mit 100/120Hz im 2D und 3D Modus.

Wenn Du also zu einem dieser Monitore tendierst, solltest du über eine Grafikkarte mit DisplayPort verfügen, zumindest bei dem 750 Modell.

Ich persönlich habe mich jetzt doch um entschieden und warte auf mein 950er Modell.

Bildlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem 750/950, das Bild ist nach wie vor, für ein TN - Panel, das beste was ich je gesehen habe.
Allerdings ist in meinen Augen, die Qualität bei dem 750 Modell für den Preis nicht ganz so gut.

Der Fuss ist sehr Vorbildlich, aber das Display wackelt ziemlich auf dem Fuss und man hat Angst, dass das Display abbrechen könnte vom Fuss.
Das wird wahrscheinlich nie passieren, allerdings für 500€ nicht akzeptabel.

Ausserdem stört mich der Rand vom 750, weil sich dort alles an Licht sammelt und ein permanent nervt, mich zumindest.
Das glänzende Display dagegen störte mich bisher eher nie bis sehr selten.

Hoffe konnte Dir noch etwas helfen.


----------



## Nyuki (14. November 2011)

Ich glaube der kommt für mich leider überhaupt nicht in Frage.

Ich war kurz darauf den mal auszuprobieren.

Meiner weisst zum Beispiel überhaupt keine Input lags auf. 0 !

In Foren wie auch Youtube findet man schon einträge über Inputlags.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Pixy (14. November 2011)

Welchen genau meinst du denn jetzt bitte?


----------



## Nyuki (14. November 2011)

750/950er

sind die nicht vom panel gleich?

Samsung 2233RZ vs S27A750D - Inputlag - BF:BC2 - YouTube

Samsung 2233RZ vs S27A750D - Inputlag CS - YouTube

Edit:Was ist mit Clouding?Ist der Global gedimmt oder local?Bei Local sollte kein Clouding vorkommen.Den meissten Menschen fällt es ja nicht auf, oder sie sehen einfach weg...

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-S27A9...5LX0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1321276473&sr=8-4


----------



## Pixy (14. November 2011)

> 750/950er
> 
> sind die nicht vom panel gleich?


Ja sind sie.

Mir fällt sowas im Grunde weniger auf.
Man muss die Helligkeit sowieso von vornherein herrunter stellen. Die steht normal auf 80%.

Wenn man sich jetzt aber ein Film anschaut oder ein Spiel spielt was dunkle Pasagen hat, blendet das Schwarz eher.
Das liegt aber an den Led's.

Ich habe die Helligkeit auf 40% und habe keinerlei dieser Probleme.


----------



## Nyuki (14. November 2011)

Die Grundeinstellungen sind doch eh immer was fürn A****


----------



## conspiracy (29. Februar 2012)

Muss diesen Thread doch mal schnell ausbuddeln  gibt es wirklich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen dem 750 und 950 ? Also im Prinzip ist natürlich Design und somit der Fuß von beiden unterschiedlich, und der 950 hat nen Dvi der 750 nicht. Da ich 4 Displayport Anschlüsse habe macht mir das nichts aus. Qualitaetverminderug gibt es bei DP ja nicht oder ?


----------



## Torr Samaho (10. März 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Muss diesen Thread doch mal schnell ausbuddeln  gibt es wirklich keine signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen dem 750 und 950 ? Also im Prinzip ist natürlich Design und somit der Fuß von beiden unterschiedlich, und der 950 hat nen Dvi der 750 nicht. Da ich 4 Displayport Anschlüsse habe macht mir das nichts aus. Qualitaetverminderug gibt es bei DP ja nicht oder ?


 
DP hat eine deutliche höhere übertragungsrate als DVI (17,28 vs 7,44 Gbit/s) welches es ablösen soll, daher spricht auch nichts dagegen, doch lieber diese schnittstelle zu verwenden. ich nutze meinen 750D natürlich per DP und vermisse DVI nicht. ist dünner, wird einfach reingesteckt statt verschraubt.


----------

